# Borderlands 2: Spielstände im Koop



## Lightbringer667 (30. September 2012)

*Borderlands 2: Spielstände im Koop*

Hi,
bin hier über nen echtes Problem gestolpert und wollte mal nachfragen ob andere die Erfahrung auch schon gemacht haben. Ich hab BL2 mit nem Charakter Solo angefangen und ne Zeit lang gespielt. Ein paar Tage später hat sich ein Freund von mir das Spiel ebenfalls zugelegt und ohne mich angefangen zu zocken und ich bin dann mit nem neuen Charakter in sein noch recht frisches Spiel (vllt. ne Stunde Spielzeit) eingestiegen. Seit dem haben wir eigentlich nur noch zu zweit gespielt, wobei er immer das Spiel aufgemacht hat. 
Jetzt hab ich grad wieder reingeguck und mein Spiel steht noch auf dem Koop Charakter - Mit Level 16 auf der 1. Mission. Auf dem Charakter sind keinerlei erledigte Haupt - oder Nebenmissionen, nix. Das Inventar und alles ist da. Aber der Spielfortschritt wurde nicht gespeichert. Sprich ich kann den Charakter nur mit dem einen Kumpel weiter spielen der genauso weit ist wie ich, zumindest wenn ich alles sehen will. oder ich müsste noch mal 10-12 Spielstunden reinhängen.

Ist das nen Bug oder einfach "nur" nen Designfehler? Hat schon jemand ne Lösung dafür gefunden?


----------



## Hawkins (30. September 2012)

Wohl leider ein sehr übler bug. Normalerweise wird der Fortschritt im Coop auch für den Singleplayer übernommen.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (30. September 2012)

habs rausgefunden. lag daran, dass ich die ersten missionen nicht mitgespielt hatte. musste nur die ersten 2 missionen spielen und bei missionsabgabe gabs dann nen fast forward zu der position an der ich zuletzt mit meinem kumpel war. 

Aber das musst auch erst mal wissen 
Eine Designmacke mehr von diesem Spiel


----------



## XFI (14. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe genau das umgekehrte Problem wie Lightbringer667.

Wie bei ihm, haben Freunde von mir ein Spiel begonnen und schon einige Stunde gezockt, bevor ich dazugekommen bin. Ich bin bei der Mission "Die Straße nach Sanctuary" eingestiegen. Zusammen haben wir dann die Hauptequests "Plan B", "Jagd auf den Firehawk" und "Eine verDAMMt gelungene Rettung" absolviert, bis meine Freunde die Lust am Spiel verloren haben.

Als ich dann allein weiterzocken wollte und auf Hauptmenü auf "Weiter" geklickt hatte, war ich plötzlich mit meinem alten Char ganz am Anfang von Borderlands 2, als Clapetrag einem im Schnee findet. Wie von Lightbringer667 beschrieben, wird das wohl daran liegen, dass ich die ersten Missionen nicht mitgespielt hatte.

Ich habe dann die Anfangsquest gemacht und als ich schließlich auf die Quest "Die Straße nach Sanctuary" abgeschlossen hatte, wurde ich vom Spiel gefragt, ob ich die Missionen, die ich schon in der Koop-Partie erledigt hatte, überspringen möchte. Ich habe das verneint, da ich mir mittlerweile überlegt hatte, dass es doch ganz lustig wäre, nochmal alles allein durchzuspielen. Ich habe dann noch die Quest "Plan B" gemacht und "Jagd auf den Firehawk" angefangen, bevor ich das Spiel beendet hab. Das war gestern abend. 

Als ich dann heute Borderlands 2 gestartet hab, musste ich feststellen, dass das Game eigenständig und ohne mich zu fragen, die Quests "Jagd auf den Firehawk" und "Eine verDAMMt gelungene Rettung" übersprungen hat. Ich habe jetzt also die Mission "Erwisch den Zug" aktiviert.

Daher meine Frage: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das rückgängig zu machen und wieder zurück zur Mission "Jagd auf den Firehawk" zu gehen?

Grüße XFI


----------

